# My Great Rim Idea!!



## MurderedOutGTO (Oct 11, 2007)

:cheers :seeya: So, I was thinking about buying a set of black polished rims with a chrome lip, which I think look great on most black cars, but saw a black goat in my area with them and I didn't like it. So I was thinking about just getting all black. I'm going with that as my car theme, i.e. MurderedOutGTO. I got a black 05 with black leather and tinted windows. Going to smoke out the head/tail lights and get some black rims. I haven't seen any rims that i like anywhere. I had this great idea the other day. I like the stock rims, i think they look good on the car. So...POWDER COAT them!! There's a place near me that powder coats for $80 a rim. And I think i'm going to go with a flat black instead of glossy. What do you all think???:confused


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Sounds cool!!! Def would be a unique look. Post up some pics during the process. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Murdered.

Post some pics once you decide what you want and get em' installed.


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

MurderedOutGTO said:


> :cheers :seeya: So, I was thinking about buying a set of black polished rims with a chrome lip, which I think look great on most black cars, but saw a black goat in my area with them and I didn't like it. So I was thinking about just getting all black. I'm going with that as my car theme, i.e. MurderedOutGTO. I got a black 05 with black leather and tinted windows. Going to smoke out the head/tail lights and get some black rims. I haven't seen any rims that i like anywhere. I had this great idea the other day. I like the stock rims, i think they look good on the car. So...POWDER COAT them!! There's a place near me that powder coats for $80 a rim. And I think i'm going to go with a flat black instead of glossy. What do you all think???:confused


I think that the matte finish is something that is going to be up and coming in the next year or so... I think it would look sick, and if you take a look at my Goat, I took quite some time in looking for the right fit for my car... I found that I liked the machined look, but I wanted a wheel that would make my car stand out, and I dig the larger rear lip. They fit nice, but as I said, selection was a painstaking process... If I were you, I would continue my search and be open to many options... But my ex wife gave me one bit of information that is true for women and clothes, and men and our cars... If you see something and love it... Then buy it.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it will be butt ugly


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a yellow gto with the stock wheels power coated gloss black and they look great and so would yours being your car is black, it would look awsome


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

That's what makes thie forum so cool. One-off ideas. Keep us posted:rofl:


----------



## MurderedOutGTO (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll keep you guys posted. I'm getting my Navy Reenlistment bonus this month so am going to do it ASAP. It will probably be mid Jan. cause of the holidays I'm going to be out of town and working to much. But I will post pics as soon as I can get the rims done. The car will be totally blacked out. I want to make the licences plate read "UCNTCME" :lol:


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

There have been many people who have painted the stock wheels I think it looks great. Here is a link to the LS1 GTO forum member wheel gallery with about a half dozen of them.

https://ishare.ucr.edu/larry/Public/GTO/wheels/index.html


----------

